# Sticky  Cage And Colony Breeding Differences And Dangers



## CuteLittleBirdies

*Cage And Colony Breeding Differences And Dangers

When deciding to breed your budgies there are a number of things to consider and decide on, and one of them we will discuss here is the housing arrangements of your pairs during the breeding process. 
You will have to decide between 2 options: cage and colony breeding.

What are the differences between these 2 methods? 
Why do some choose one or the other? 
Are there any added dangers or disadvantages with either of these methods? 
Click the link below for the answers to these important questions 

Cage and Colony Breeding: Differences and Dangers

*


----------

